# Hymer bits for sale



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all you Hymer owners
I just saw This Advert on eBay and thought of you :lol: :lol: 
The guy says he can obtain other Hymer parts so you maybe want to add him to your favorites just in case.......

Keith


----------

